# Programming Forums



## Pathik (Dec 9, 2007)

Post here the forums which are dedicated to programming queries.

One i know is Codeguru
It's good.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 9, 2007)

DaniWeb
ProgrammingForums
DevShed
TheScripts

These are some of them I end up visiting (Member in a few too).


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 9, 2007)

www.javaranch.com -  For Java stuff
www.orafaq.com - For Oracle stuff 

These are the only ones I check.


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> www.javaranch.com -  For Java stuff
> www.orafaq.com - For Oracle stuff
> 
> These are the only ones I check.


 ftw

one more
[SIZE=-1]www.javablackbelt.com[/SIZE]


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 9, 2007)

codeproject.com


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 11, 2007)

cboard.cprogramming.com/


----------



## uday777 (Jan 10, 2008)

*4coding.com/


----------



## RCuber (Jan 10, 2008)

www.vbcity.com


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

will there any C only programming forum which is n00b friendly and active ? Thank You


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 10, 2008)

*cboard.cprogramming.com/ . However the noob friendly portion may not be completely true since it is based on the person who answers your question.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

^thanks biju  i was lurking through answers.com to get a grip reg c.


----------



## sudhir_mangla (Jan 25, 2008)

best coding Form i have come across is *www.codeproject.com/script/Forums/List.aspx


----------

